

Dale Carnegie is Wrong - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/dale-carnegie-is-wrong/

======
chjohasbrouck
I've always thought the two most important pieces of the book are:

1\. Talk in terms of the other person’s interest.

2\. Make people feel important.

And if you're Bill Gates, you've covered both of those things in spades simply
by being Bill Gates and speaking to somebody.

Picking out extreme outliers like Elon Musk and Steve Ballmer and using them
as primary examples of why Dale Carnegie is wrong is, to me, a very specious
argument.

The book isn't for outliers, it's for everybody, and there are countless
examples of this book having a profoundly beneficial impact on people's lives
and how they relate to others, especially in a professional setting.

------
ssaddi
Interesting article ... I do believe that competence, skills and being useful
to others is the most important currency in today's world ... this article is
worth reading ... thanks for sharing

